# How to replace a Sidi techno 2 buckel??



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

How do you drive the pin out to remove the old one? :mad2:


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

spray it with WD40 and let it sit overnight. then take an awl or other skinny tool ( I use a small watch repair screwdriver) and gently tap it out with a small mallet.


----------

